# صلاة ارتجالية للام ايرينى



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2013)

*صلاة ارتجالية للام ايرينى*

*  نشكرك ياربنا يسوع المسيح ونبارك اسمك القدوس,نشكرك يارب على مراحمك الكثيرة ونتضرع اليك يامحب البشر*
*  انت وحدك الذى تعطى بسخاء ولا تعيير ..... نسالك ونطلب منك يارب ان تعطينا  نعمة عمل الرحمة وتعطينا ان نحبك من حبك لنا وتعطينا يارب ان نحب بعضنا  بعضا اعطنا يارب ان نتمم كل وصاياك مش بس عمل الرحمة واعطنا يارب من نعمة  روحك القدوس . وارشدنا يارب الى ماهو يرضيك , وابعدنا يارب عن كل مالايرضيك  او يغضبك مننا....*
*  ياربى يسوع المسيح انت حنين وطيب وعطوف ورؤوف وقادر  على كل شىء وفى يدك كل شىء . وتقول للشىء كن فيكون. فكلنا يارب مشتاقين  اننا نكون معاك ونرضيك ونفرح قلبك بنا . ياربى يسوع المسيح علمنا يارب كل  شىء انت عايزة مننا . لاننا احنا ضعاف ومساكين ومن غيرك يارب لا نستطيع اى  شىء . لكن بك يارب نستطيع ان نعمل كل شىء لان قوتك فى الضعف تكمل كن معانا  يارب واسندنا بيمينك وماتسيبناش*
*  كن يارب مع راعى الرعاة ابونا البطريرك  البابا الانبا شنودة حافظ علية من اجل رعاية كنيستك وشعبك اسند الاباء  الاساقفة وكل الكهنة والشمامسة والشعب اذكر يارب كل واحد باسمة وواحدة  باسمها المرضى اشفيهم الحزانى عزيهم والمتضايقين يارب فك ضيقاتهم  والمسجونين يارب كن معاهم*
*  وياربى يسوع المسيح اعطنا يارب نعمة وسلام  وفرح واعطنا يارب ان نعيش معاك لاننا يارب من غيرك لانجد سلام ولا فرح لكن  انت يارب تملانا سلام وفرح يارب بارك فيهم وفى بيوتهم واجعل بيوتهم عامرة  بحسهم وحس اولادهم واجعل اولادهم يارب يكونوا ثمرة صالحة ترضيك وانصرهم  كلهم وباركنا يارب بكل بركة روحية تجدنا فى احتياج اليها واسمعنا يارب من  اجل امك الحنينة الطيبة ام النور ومن اجل محبتك للبشر واخيرا من اجل صلوات  وطلبات شفيع ديرنا الشهيد فيلوباتير وجميع القديسين*​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 يوليو 2013)

*أرشدنا يارب الى ماهو يرضيك , *
*وأبعدنا يارب عن كل مالايرضيك او يغضبك مننا*
*آمين*

*الرب  يحفظك*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2013)

أمــــــــــــــــــــــــين
صلاه جميييييييله حببتي
ربنا يكون معاكي
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *أرشدنا يارب الى ماهو يرضيك , *
> *وأبعدنا يارب عن كل مالايرضيك او يغضبك مننا*
> *آمين*
> 
> *الرب  يحفظك*​




شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أمــــــــــــــــــــــــين
> صلاه جميييييييله حببتي
> ربنا يكون معاكي
> ​




شكرا ليكي يا بنت الكنيسة


----------

